# Do You Enjoy Eating Popcorn?



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Popcorn, you know the stuff. Do you like eating it?


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I had some at the weekend, been a while since the last treat. I quite like popcorn.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Movies=Popcorn. Natural Lite (at-home viewing).


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Yes, love it and I do still enjoy it , not every day though


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

I like it, but went with "indifferent" because "love' is too strong a word. I once lost a filling on an unpopped kernel, and I've been wary of it since.

At home, I'd make it with no butter, low salt, and cayenne.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I like popcorn, but there are other things I prefer so I usually avoid them. I like chips and pretzels more, I think.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I graze on it occasionally - makes for a nice alternative to chocolate biscuits or packets of crisps.


----------



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

Love the stuff. Can hardly watch a movie without it (depending on the movie.) We make it at home occasionally, but with less salt and no butter on my share.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

I like popcorn especially when I'm trying to concentrate in the cinema and someone who has clearly not eaten that day decides to munch their way through a couple of kilos of the stuff. You wouldn't do that in a concert hall or the theatre. Why is the cinema any different.


----------



## Jeff W (Jan 20, 2014)

I love popcorn but I have to avoid it now except for special occasions due to the fact that it gives me an upset stomach these days...


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Jeff W said:


> I love popcorn but I have to avoid it now except for special occasions due to the fact that it gives me an upset stomach these days...


Try them with less butter and oils, or use low fat oils. That might help.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I chose indifferent. My wife usually makes it with low salt and some type of healthy oil, and it's okay if I'm sitting on a couch watching a move sharing it, but it's not something I'd go out of my way to make.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Jeff W said:


> I love popcorn but I have to avoid it now except for special occasions due to the fact that it gives me an upset stomach these days...


One tip, a spoon off  plain yoghurt .
Problem solved


----------



## Jeff W (Jan 20, 2014)

ArtMusic said:


> Try them with less butter and oils, or use low fat oils. That might help.





Pugg said:


> One tip, a spoon off  plain yoghurt .
> Problem solved


I'll have to try these next time it is movie night. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

Orville Redenbacher Ultimate Butter. Best stuff in the world.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

My dog also loves popcorn!


----------



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

Barbebleu said:


> I like popcorn especially when I'm trying to concentrate in the cinema and someone who has clearly not eaten that day decides to munch their way through a couple of kilos of the stuff. You wouldn't do that in a concert hall or the theatre. Why is the cinema any different.


It just is, that's all. While the cinema might be a place of hushed respect, the movies are popular entertainment for the masses, of which I am a card carrying member. Talking is another matter. Patrons who do that should be actively suppressed by having big people sit on them and repeaters sent to a concert hall, where punishments are more severe.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

It was a staple in our house, while we kids were growing up, when watching TV shows or playing games. (This was way way way before the internet). 

Once I gave up butter/oleo/margarine at age 13 (hereditary thing as my uncle also quit at the same age something that I did not find out until I was in my 20's) eating it was no longer enjoyable. I detest the smell of stale popcorn when entering certain department stores that have those little cafes just inside the door.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Popcorn contains dietary fiber. Many geezers observe the Fiber Imperative.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I have always had a sweet tooth, but I voted 'no, I dislike' popcorn. As a child, I thought it tasted like cardboard - now, in maturity, I know that I was wrong; it's more like polystyrene.

Popcorn-*eaters*, though, are fine - live and let live.


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

I love it, but the only time I eat it is at the movies.


----------



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

Around here popcorn is a snack staple, although no more than once or twice a month, on average. My wife does it up with a little salt and some sprinkles of grated cheese, and it goes down quite nicely, thank you. Especially with beer (we split a bottle :cheers: .)


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

A friend of mine eats popcorn with ice-cream.  I prefer not to mix popcorn with anything else.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I avoid the chemical nastiness of movie theater popcorn or store bought microwave popcorn. Instead I just use a plain paper lunch bag. Coat the bottom of the bag with a layer of popcorn about two kernels deep, sprinkle in a cap full of olive oil, some cumin, turmeric and salt. Fold the bag top tightly a couple of times, origami style. Shake. Lay on its side in the microwave on a plate and let it go about two and half minutes or until popping slows. I actually set it for five minutes but longer than two and half scorches or burns. [Caution: bag may be hot, blah, blah, blah . . .] It tastes so much better to me than those chemicals.

In fact I think I'll have some now. Thanks.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

I hate it *so* much that I eat it at least once every week or so :lol:


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

I like to make my own and melt butter with some (a lot of) chopped garlic in it. Pour it over the popped corn with salt. Heavenly. The microwave stuff is good with parmesan cheese on it. Unfortunately, not regiano


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

drpraetorus said:


> I like to make my own and melt butter with some (a lot of) chopped garlic in it. Pour it over the popped corn with salt. Heavenly. The microwave stuff is good with parmesan cheese on it. Unfortunately, not regiano


More of a popcorn with caramel fresh off the stove kind of guy, myself.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Ingélou said:


> I have always had a sweet tooth, but I voted 'no, I dislike' popcorn. As a child, I thought it tasted like cardboard - now, in maturity, I know that I was wrong; it's more like polystyrene.
> 
> Popcorn-*eaters*, though, are fine - live and let live.


I am with you. I too have a sweet tooth but I've never been a fan of popcorn in any of its endless varieties. I prefer a good pastry or if we're talking snacks-spicy guacamole with tortilla chips (both organic, of course). Wife makes awesome guacamole.


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

I used to love it, though as I have gotten older I have acquired a very real dislike for it. Just the thought of it puts me off food. plus shell bits get stuck in my teeth and at the back of my throat and I don't like it at all.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Speaking of enjoying eating popcorn, I wish I had some right now but failed to stock up and have none left.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Florestan said:


> Speaking of enjoying eating popcorn, I wish I had some right now but failed to stock up and have none left.


Better planing Florestan, one opera less a day and do some more shopping.


----------



## Harmonie (Mar 24, 2007)

It doesn't taste bad to me, but I don't really care to eat it because I don't like food getting stuck in my teeth.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

^ Yeah that's one annoying thing about popcorn (stuck in teeth).


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

I have to have popcorn when I go to the movie theater. However, it still isn't as good than when I was a kid and it was cooked in Coconut oil. They banned coconut oil for movie popcorn because they said it was the unhealthiest kind of oil to use. Popcorn never tasted the same since.

Now, the health trend de jour is coconut oil. It's in everything now, and they tell you to cook everything in it now because it's so "healthy." It's in lotions, creams, foods, drinks, etc, etc. So now I'm waiting (in vain I'm sure) for the movie theaters to start using it again to make their popcorn!

V


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm guessing coconut oil is too expensive for movie theatre popcorn nowadays.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

GreenMamba said:


> I'm guessing coconut oil is too expensive for movie theatre popcorn nowadays.


Why do you think that?


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Pugg said:


> Why do you think that?


Because it sells for something like five times as much as canola oil.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

GreenMamba said:


> I'm guessing coconut oil is too expensive for movie theatre popcorn nowadays.


Good point! Didn't even think of that.

V


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

On a side note, much as I love popcorn made at home, I tend to gag at the overpowering smell of popcorn in movie theaters. It's nearly asphyxiating and really detracts from my enjoyment of the movie at times. Fortunately there are so many previews most people are through with the cloying redolence and noisy munching by the time the film actually starts.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Ingélou said:


> As a child, I thought it tasted like cardboard - now, in maturity, I know that I was wrong; it's more like polystyrene.


I only ever used it as a vehicle for the butter and salt, to be honest. May I second the motion that the actual popcorn has the texture and taste of polystyrene packing pellets?


----------



## EarthBoundRules (Sep 25, 2011)

Although I hardly ever go to the theatre anymore, when I do one of my favourite aspects is the popcorn. Yes it's very unhealthy, but it's so delicious. Popcorn made at home just isn't the same.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Movies and popcorn are near perfect complements.


----------



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

EarthBoundRules said:


> Although I hardly ever go to the theatre anymore, when I do one of my favourite aspects is the popcorn. Yes it's very unhealthy, but it's so delicious. Popcorn made at home just isn't the same.


Other way around here. Movie popcorn is acceptable, but me for the homemade stuff. Popped with canola oil or whatever fancy oil du jour, flavored with a bit of salt and grated parmesan cheese, mm yummy! So good it must be healthy for you. It really enhances the television experience.


----------



## georgedelorean (Aug 18, 2017)

Definitely. Especially at the movies.


----------

